# Wo kann man bei Ubisoft einen Key einlösen?



## stawacz (27. November 2012)

*Wo kann man bei Ubisoft einen Key einlösen?*

hallöchen

habe mir farcry 3 gekauft und da steht man soll sich beim hersteller des spiels n account machen.mein problem is jetzt das ich nich wie bei origin oder steam die möglichkeit finde,,prdukt einlösen oder dergleichen..

kann mir einer sagen wo man das dort macht


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2012)

Ich hab nen DL-Code beim Kauf einer AMD-Karte bekommen (falls btw einer Interesse hat, verkaufe ich den - denn ich hab es eh schon auch als "normale" Version vorbestellt  ), dazu hab ich von AMD folgende Anleitung bekommen, die sicher auch für Deinen Fall gilt:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 1:*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Melden Sie sich bei www.ubishop.com an oder erstellen Sie ein Konto.[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 2:*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Legen Sie Far Cry in Ihren Warenkorb.[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 3:*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Klicken Sie auf „Klicken Sie hier auf den Link zum Einlösen“.[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 4:*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Geben Sie unten den Spielcode ein und klicken Sie auf „Übernehmen“.[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 5:*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche „Kasse“ und füllen Sie die Pflichtfelder aus.[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 6:*[/FONT]  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Klicken Sie auf „Bestellung absenden“ und anschließend auf „Download starten“.[/FONT] 



Schritt 3 ist wohl das, was Dir den entscheidenden Tipp gibt.


----------



## stawacz (27. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab nen DL-Code beim Kauf einer AMD-Karte bekommen (falls btw einer Interesse hat, verkaufe ich den - denn ich hab es eh schon auch als "normale" Version vorbestellt  ), dazu hab ich von AMD folgende Anleitung bekommen, die sicher auch für Deinen Fall gilt:
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 1:*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Melden Sie sich bei www.ubishop.com an oder erstellen Sie ein Konto.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 2:*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Legen Sie Far Cry in Ihren Warenkorb.[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 3:*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Klicken Sie auf „Klicken Sie hier auf den Link zum Einlösen“.[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 4:*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Geben Sie unten den Spielcode ein und klicken Sie auf „Übernehmen“.[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 5:*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Klicken Sie auf die Schaltfläche „Kasse“ und füllen Sie die Pflichtfelder aus.[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]*Schritt 6:*[/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;]Klicken Sie auf „Bestellung absenden“ und anschließend auf „Download starten“.[/FONT]
> 
> ...



danke so weit,,freu mich schon,,die seite hat die ganze zeit serverfehler,,seh mich schon wieder wochenlang mit dem support rumschlagen...


passiert das bei dir auch?so bald ich den artikel in den wahrenkorb packen will kommt serverfehler...weiter komm ich garnich

ok war mein fehler,,dat u play ding war offline^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2012)

Ich wollte heute anno 2070 spielen, da waren auch Probleme mit dem ubilauncher - warte einfach mal, da gibt es bestimmt grad ein Update oder so und deswegen serverprobleme.


----------



## stawacz (27. November 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute anno 2070 spielen, da waren auch Probleme mit dem ubilauncher - warte einfach mal, da gibt es bestimmt grad ein Update oder so und deswegen serverprobleme.


 

hab nur angst das sowas genau dann passiert wenn ich den key eingebe und ich dann wieder ewig schreibkram mit denen hab,,,naja hoffen wir mal nich,,erstmal muss auch noch der key kommen


----------



## Hatuja (28. November 2012)

Ich habe mit meiner Nvidia Karte Assassins Creed 3 bekommen. Jetzt habe ich gestern Abend eine Ewigkeit gesucht, wie ich bei disem schei** uPlay Client einen Code einlösen kann. Allein das man bei Ubisoft dazu nix findet finde ich schon eine Frechheit... aber egal.
Jetzt habe ich seit gestern auch das Problem, dass ich im Uplay Shop sofort einen Server- Fehler bekomme, wenn ich versuche AC3 zu finden. Und das schon seit gestern. Ist das normal bei Ubisoft, dass deren System mal tagelang down sind?


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2012)

Vor ner Weile gab es auch mal Probleme, die vor allem Anno 2070 betrafen. und das mit dem code: das muss an sich Nvidia erklären, wie man den einlöst, und nicht der Ubi-Shop    bei mir kam die Anleitung auch von AMD


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2012)

mal ne blöde Frage, aber reicht das uplay Anhängsel von From Dust aus?
Jedenfalls sehen tuh ich noch nix oder liegts auch nur daran, das es noch nicht jetzt freigeschaltet ist?

Wobei das ganze aber auch irgendwie blöd dokumentiert ist, denn es wird einem nicht wirklich gesagt, welches FC3 man nehmen soll


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Wie meinst Du das "welche FC3" ? Kann man mehrere FC3 gleichzeitig am Account haben? ^^


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2012)

na ne, es gab 3 bzw. Versionen zur Auswahl, eine für 60 und einer für 70


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Also, wenn der key nicht passt, wirst Du sicher eine Meldung bekommen, dass der ungültig ist, oder? ^^


----------



## Enisra (29. November 2012)

sicher, ausprobieren geht, aber man hätte es auch gleich richtig hinschreiben können 
Aber wozu gibt´s Suchmaschinen


----------



## stawacz (29. November 2012)

ich hab für die lost expeditions edition 27 bezahlt,,aber als key,,

die steam version gibts als key schon für 35 euro

ps:habs jetzt auch endlich hinbekommen,,dat war ne geburt


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. November 2012)

Bei Ubisoft ist das echt noch mega-umständlich, das stimmt. Das geht immer nur über deren Webseite. Sie sollten es wirklich mal direkt in den Uplay-Client integrieren.


----------



## lolman15 (19. März 2013)

*Hilfe*

Kann wer mir ein screen shot machen weil ich seh nicht wo ich den far cry 3 the lost expedetion einlösen kann


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2013)

lolman15 schrieb:


> Kann wer mir ein screen shot machen weil ich seh nicht wo ich den far cry 3 the lost expedetion einlösen kann



Such mal im Shop nach Far Cry und dann wähle DIE Version, bei der los expedition dabei ist. Dann gehst Du auf bezahlen oder "zur Kasse" oder so und kannst unten dann einen Code einlösen, der Preis geht auf 0€, und das war's.


----------



## lolman15 (19. März 2013)

meinst du das ich beu uplay gehn soll und da steht promo code soll ich es dar eingeben


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2013)

Ja, auf jeden Fall bei uplay, und es kann gut sein, dass es im Feld Promo-Code ist. Auf jeden Fall kannst Du das versuchen, entweder es klappt oder es kommt ne Fehlermeldung, dann ist der Code aber natürölich immer noch gültig.


----------



## LordCrash (19. März 2013)

Einfachste Methode: Spiel per Installer installiern, dann wird beim ersten Start über Uplay (spätestens wenn man online geht) sowieso nach dem Code gefragt...


----------



## lolman15 (19. März 2013)

kannst mir denn link geben wegen den installer


----------



## LordCrash (19. März 2013)

Kannst jede einschlägige "Release-Seite" nutzen. Da ist auch nichts Illegales dabei, solange du statt einem Crack etc. deinen legal erworbenen Code nutzt. Links werde ich hier aber aus naheliegenden Gründen trotzdem nicht verteilen.


----------

